# Free as a bird



## jana.bo99

If we like to be free (or alone), we say:


Slovenian: Svoboden kot ptič

Craotian:   Slobodan kao ptica

German:    Frei wie ein Vogel


How do you say?

jana.bo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* бТЮСЮФХЭ/бТЮСЮФЭР\cТЮСЮФЭл ЪРЪ ЯвШжР\ЯвШжл

(m/f\pl)

But is it not more natural for English to say: Free *as* a bird?

*Estonian:* vaba kui lind


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi Setwale_Charm,

Thank you for comment.

My friend speaks very good English (and travels a lot to London) and that phrase she told: Free like a bird!

Of course: Free as a bird

sounds good to me. 

jana.bo


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: vrij als een vogel.
(_vogelvrij_ is something else :-D)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Fri som en fugl.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic I would use: Taleequn kaT-Tair - طليق كالطير


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: livre como um pássaro.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Volný jako pták.

In Lithuanian:
Laisvas kaip paukštis.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French, I think it's rather:
*"(être) libre comme l'air"* (free as air)


----------



## Aserolf

En español:
*"Libre como el viento"*

In Spanish:
*"Free as air"*


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian:* Szabad, mint a madár.


----------



## sabrinita85

In *Italian*:

_ Libero come una farfalla.
_ 
(Free as a butterfly)


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* we usually say: _vapaa kuin taivaan lintu_ (free as a bird in the sky).


----------



## jana.bo99

Aserolf said:


> En español:
> *"Libre como el viento"*
> In Spanish:
> *"Free as air"*



Hi,

I like it:

"Libre como el viento" 
sounds better than
 "Free as air"

Thank you!


----------



## mietagosia

Hello! In Polish we say "wolny jak ptak" (free as a bird) but also "wolny jak wiatr" (free as wind). Cheers!


----------



## Encolpius

*Russian*: свободен как птица


----------



## Perseas

*Greek:*_
ελεύθερος-ελεύθερη σαν πουλί_ or _ελεύθερο πουλί_ 
_free (m-f) as bird _or _free bird_
/e'lefθerοs san pu'li/


----------



## Grefsen

madshov said:


> In Danish: Fri som en fugl.


*"Fri som en fugl"* also works in Norwegian, but it's more common to use *"fri som fuglen."*


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

Bir kuş gibi özgür : Free as a bird


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew: חופשי כציפור, /ḥofší ketsipór/ Free as a bird


----------



## ilocas2

Spanish:

*libre como un pájaro*


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:

*lliure com un ocell*
_*lliure com el vent *_("free as the wind")


----------



## Encolpius

English: today I heard "free as the wind" 
What do you think? Is that idiomatic as well?


----------



## anahiseri

Aserolf said:


> En español:
> *"Libre como el viento"*
> 
> In Spanish:
> *"Free as air"*


The famous song "libre" by Nino Bravo (70s) includes this line, "libre como el viento", which I would translate as "*Free like the wind*"


----------



## Olaszinhok

sabrinita85 said:


> *Libero come una farfalla*.



In Italian, we also have: *libero come il vento - *free like the wind
*libero come un uccello* - free like a bird


----------

